# Marquis Daniels or Josh Howard under Nellie?



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I posted in the NBA Playoff forum that I think Marquis Daniels would be the starting SF instead of Josh Howard if Nellie were still in Dallas. No?

Let's hear it.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Josh Howard any time, any where, any coach.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

howard would probably have to pass more if he wanted to start under nellie


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> howard would probably have to pass more if he wanted to start under nellie


Daniels had a much bigger advantage under Nellie.

When they were both starting out, Daniels got the big contract and was expected to make it big in the league, especially with his athleticism, good passing, and a fairly developed jump shots (compared to JHo).

Honestly, I think AJ liked JHo because he spent more time with JHo when he was an assistant coach under Nellie. JHo worked on defense, like AJ wanted, while Daniels developed more offense.

All said and done, if Nellie were still in Dallas, IMHO Daniels would start, and JHo would be inserted throughout the game to make defensive stops. His role would be similar to Devean George's role right now.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I absolutely love Quis, but Howard is playing at another level this year. I have no doubt in my mind about how it'd be under Nellie. I hope Quis get's some major playing time soon. Mike Dunleavy is absolute garbage.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This morning's been hell, couldn't post. :banghead: 



edwardcyh said:


> All said and done, if Nellie were still in Dallas, IMHO Daniels would start, and JHo would be inserted throughout the game to make defensive stops. His role would be similar to Devean George's role right now.


That's disputible; Daniel's intensity was questionable, maybe the "Sam Perkins sleepy eyes" has something to do with that perception, but there's no doubt that if nothing else JHo and Quis' battles in practice would showcase Howard's capabilities.

One would ultimately get traded because of the roster slot - I'm sticking to it. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> One would ultimately get traded because of the roster slot - I'm sticking to it. :biggrin:


In your opinion, who gets traded under Nellie?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I absolutely love Quis, but Howard is playing at another level this year. I have no doubt in my mind about how it'd be under Nellie. I hope Quis get's some major playing time soon. Mike Dunleavy is absolute garbage.


The problem is trying to get rid of Dunleavy without paying him the big bucks.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Marquis is just soo much better. I have no clue what Carlisle was trying to do. Maybe it was the upper powers trying to make that trade look half-way decent?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> Marquis is just soo much better. I have no clue what Carlisle was trying to do. Maybe it was the upper powers trying to make that trade look half-way decent?


KG could use a guy like him.... Call up your GM. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

edwardcyh said:


> KG could use a guy like him.... Call up your GM. :biggrin:


Don't start with me


----------



## PininFarina (Apr 23, 2007)

JHo would be the starter.

Jho>Marquis as far as utility and diversity. With a team that is built around Dirk, you need guys who can do everything. And nobody fits the card better then Jho.

I think we should have kept Marquis to come off the bench and play D. He played well against the Kings a few years back.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I thought Nellie favored Quisy more but you'd have to be blind not to think Quisy was the better player. I think that J-Ho would indeed start and Quisy would have his role off the bench.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This thread demands hypothetics, because it was Avery that didn't like Marquis.

Nellie's the coach. Both are still on the roster. JHo's the better defender, but does Nellie appreciate that or does he just look for offensive pressure and mismatches? Marquis offers similiar production on offense from a numbers standpoint imo, but the intagibles swing over to Josh simply because of our knowledge of him under Avery...

...so I'm forced to base my opinion on what we've seen since Nellie left.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Marquis was the starting SF when he was in Dallas. I remember the playoffs very well, cuz he had a few good games against the Kings in 04


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

How about both starting at the same time ?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> How about both starting at the same time ?


That's an obvious possibility, if both are on the roster; Quis would've improved on his range by now if he was a starting SG, right? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

xray said:


> That's an obvious possibility, if both are on the roster; Quis would've improved on his range by now if he was a starting SG, right? :biggrin:


Probably ... or Nellie could have made him our starting center because of his versatility :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Probably ... or Nellie could have made him our starting center because of his versatility :biggrin:


That doesn't bode well for your mental stability...you're a mad scientist too. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> That doesn't bode well for your mental stability...you're a mad scientist too. :biggrin:


I would much rather have a Shawn Bradley at the #5 spot.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would much rather have a Shawn Bradley at the #5 spot.....


Strange, I feel a flutter in my blood pressure when I read that. :|


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I would much rather have a Shawn Bradley at the #5 spot.....


lol...


----------

